# Speedport W724V + DynDNS + Selfhost - kommt mir alles komisch vor



## Speeedymauss (2. Februar 2017)

Heyho zusammen,
ich versuche gerade auf meinem Speedport eine DynDNS einzurichten.

Auf meiner Fritzbox die an meinem Kabelanschluss hängt funktioniert alles super, der Speedport macht mir aber zu schaffen...also Situation ist folgende:

Ich habe auf meinem Speedport DynDNS aktiviert und als Hoster bin ich bei selfhost (man kann da ja leider nur aus 5 verschiedenen hostern auswählen und andere kann man nicht konfigurieren, es sei denn einer kennt nen trick...)
Bei Selfhost hab ich mir eine Subdomain eingeichtet und als Routing "dyn account standard 291108" ausgewählt und die IP freigelassen, die sollte ja vom Speedport kommen...
 Im Speedport habe ich dann bei der DynDNS die Einlogdaten angegeben und alles aktiviert.

Scheinbar meldet sich der Speedport aber nicht bei Selfhost an und meldet seine IP...
hat da wer Erfahrungen oder ne Idee worans liegt?

Desweiteren ist mit aufgefallen, dass bei Internetaufrufen meine IPv6 Adresse genutzt wird und nicht IPv4. Laut Speedport habe ich aber auch IPv4. Nutzt die Telekom jetzt auch DSlite? könnte das mit meinem Problem zusammenhängen?

Würde mich über jeglichen Ansatz und Denkanstoß freuen.
VG


----------



## Dooma (3. Februar 2017)

Ich nutze auch Selfhost, hatte da nie Probleme mit.
Meldest dich bei Selfhost an, richtest die gewünschte Dyn Adresse ein. Bekommst dafür Benutzername und Passwort für diese Adresse im Konto. (Ich hab da schon ewig nimmer reingeschaut.)
Dann trägst du diese Daten: Adresse, Login, Passwort im Router ein. Fertig.


----------



## Speeedymauss (3. Februar 2017)

hab ich so ja auch gemacht, trotzdem hab ich bei Selfhost hinter der Domain nicht meine IP liegen sondern eine, die auf einen Server von denen verweist...


----------



## Dooma (4. Februar 2017)

Hä? Dann müsstest du ja einen Hosting Vertrag abgeschlossen haben... Hast du vielleicht komplett den falschen Vertrag abgeschlossen?
Also irgendetwas stimmt da so ganz und gar nicht.


----------



## Speeedymauss (4. Februar 2017)

ich habe bei selfhost das kostenlose Paket genommen und mich dafür angemeldet. Man bekommt dann eine subdomain die kostenlos ist.
Es soll ja nur die Domain auf meine RouterIP verweisen, damit ich von überall aus zugreifen kann. Ganz einfaches DynDNS halt...


----------



## Deep Thought (4. Februar 2017)

Speeedymauss schrieb:


> Desweiteren ist mit aufgefallen, dass bei Internetaufrufen meine IPv6 Adresse genutzt wird und nicht IPv4.



Wenn man eine Seite sowohl per IPv4 als auch per IPv6 erreichen kann, wird automatisch v6 bevorzugt benutzt. Das ist schon ok so. 



> Nutzt die Telekom jetzt auch DSlite?



Weiß nicht. Kann man aber einfach herausfinden. 
Seiten wie meineip.de zeigen dir deine aktuell benutzte IP-Adresse an. Diese muss auch irgendwo auf der Statusseite vom Router auftauchen. Tut sie das nicht, hast du wohl keine öffentliche IPv4-Adresse.

Ob der Dyn-Account funktioniert, sieht man mit dem Befehl "nslookup die-dyn-adresse.de". Da sollte die gleiche Adresse wie oben angezeigt werden.


----------



## Speeedymauss (4. Februar 2017)

Deep Thought schrieb:


> Weiß nicht. Kann man aber einfach herausfinden.
> Seiten wie meineip.de zeigen dir deine aktuell benutzte IP-Adresse an. Diese muss auch irgendwo auf der Statusseite vom Router auftauchen. Tut sie das nicht, hast du wohl keine öffentliche IPv4-Adresse.


 
Das ist es ja, ich bin auf wieistmeineip.de. Dort bekomme ich eine IPv6 Adresse angezeigt und keine IPv4, der Privider ist als Telekom richtig identifiziert (an dem Gerät hängt sowohl das Unitymedia als auch das Telekom Netz)
Die Adresse die mir angezeigt wird passt nur zu "Nutzbarer Adressbereich für LAN" im Speedport. Entweder ist dieser Punkt sehr schlecht benannt oder irgendwas stimmt nicht. Denn die öffentliche IPv4 und die IPv6 Adresse des GW sind andere:
Öffentliche WAN-IP: 80.134.xxx.xxx
Gateway-Adresse: 62.155.xxx.xxx
IPv6-Adresse (GUA): 2003:c9:3bf:1652:xxxxxxx

Wie ist meine IP sagt:
Ihre IP-Adresse lautet:
2003:C9:3D6:4B66:38BC:xxxxxxx

Das passt halt gar nicht zueinander...

Der Unitymedia Anschluss kann da nicht stören, der ist rein IPv4 ist und die Adresse kommt nicht vor...


Dyn Funktioniert halt auch gar nicht...


----------



## AgnesSchubert (16. Juni 2017)

Hallo!
Gibt es inzwischen eine Lösung für das Problem?
Ich stehe vor genau derselben Situation:
Bei selfhost wurde ein kostenfreier Account und ein zugehöriger DynDNS-Account erstellt, dessen Hostname inkl. Benutzername und Passwort wurden im Speedport (in meinem Fall Speedport w921v) eingetragen und entsprechende Portweiterleitungen für Port 80 und Port 21 erstellt (wobei das für das Problem erstmal egal sein sollte).
Schaue ich bei Selfhost, ist als aktuelle IP-Adresse auch die richtige eingetragen, sprich die, unter der der Router aktuell erreichbar ist. Gebe ich diese IP-Adresse im Browser ein, wird er auch erreicht. Gebe ich allerdings die selfhost-Adresse ein, erscheint die Selfhost-Meldung "Diese Domain ist im Kundenauftrag registriert worden. Der Webmaster hat noch keine Inhalte hinterlegt."
Woran kann das nun liegen? Führe ich einen DNS-Trace-Test durch, wird für den Host-Name ebenfalls die korrekte Router-Adresse ermittelt. Aber warum nur werde ich nicht darauf weitergeleitet, wenn ich den Hostname direkt im Browser eingebe?

Bin für jeden Lösungsvorschlag dankbar...


----------



## 9maddin9 (17. Juni 2017)

Hi,
geht die Adresse zu deinem Router oder einen Gerät dahinter?

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Speeedymauss (17. Juni 2017)

@AgnesSchubert 
das Problem kenn ich, dafür kann ich leider bis heute keine Lösung nennen...was mir so spontan noch einfallen würde: ist da irgendwo ne Firewall aktiv, die blocken könnte?

bei mir sieht es mittlerweile so aus, dass ich eine domain bei strato "gekauft" hab, darüber funktioniert alles super...


----------



## 9maddin9 (17. Juni 2017)

Da ich auch bei Selfhost bin wundert mich das nur. Habe auch nur die Kostenlose Version 

Klingt fast nach einer nicht weitergeleiteten IP Adresse, das diese ins nichts führt.


@Speeedymauss
Wolltest du direkt auf den Router zugreifen oder auf ein Gerät dahinter? Ich habe eine Fritzbix, hier hat es gleich auf anhieb funktioniert. Gehe aber per Weiterleitung direkt auf meinen Server, hinter dem Router.

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AgnesSchubert (18. Juni 2017)

OK, nochmal ein Update zum Problem, habe gerade festgestellt, dass ich das falsch beschrieben habe.
Tatsächlich ist es so, dass der Router offenbar keine Updates an selfhost schickt, d.h. die dort hinterlegte Adresse wird nicht aktualisiert. In den DynDNS-Einstellungen von selfhost ist das über die Einträge "letztes Update" und "Updates heute" leicht zu erkennen bzw. nachzuvollziehen. Die dort hinterlegte Adresse ist also (entgegen der Aussage in meinem letzten Post, sorry dafür) NICHT die aktuelle öffentliche IP des Browsers, sondern irgendeinen IP von selfhost, dort ist die beschriebenen Meldung hinterlegt.
Insofern erübrigt sich die Frage danach, wohin die Adresse geht.
Die Frage ist nun vielmehr: Warum aktualisiert der Browser die hinterlegte IP nicht, obwohl er in den Einstellungen dazu angewiesen wurde und er über alle notwendigen Daten verfügt? Ich habe irgendwo in den Weiten des Netzes gelesen, dass Telekom bei den Speedport-Routern diese Fähigkeit irgendwann entfernt hat - aber das geht ja wohl nur bei neuen Modellen oder per Firmware-Update, oder nicht? Und dann sollte es eigentlich auch keinen DynDNS-Menüpunkt in den Router-Einstellungen mehr geben, bei dem einige DynDNS-Anbieter vorkonfiguriert sind und man DynDNS explizit einschalten kann...
Immer noch ratlos.

Ziel ist, über eine feste Adresse von außen auf eine NAS-Platte zugreifen zu können. Die nötigen Port-Weiterleitungen vom Router zum NAS sind eingerichtet.

Das mit der Firewall werde ich nochmal überprüfen. Da wären Outbound-Filter der richtige Ansatzpunkt, oder?

Meine letzte Idee wäre dann noch, einen IP-Updater direkt auf dem NAS-System zu verwenden (das ja eh ständig am Strom hängt und läuft) und die IP auf diese Art und Weise zu aktualisieren. Den direkten Weg vom Router aus hätte ich zwar schöner gefunden, aber was solls.

Vielen Dank erstmal für die Hinweise!


----------



## 9maddin9 (18. Juni 2017)

Ist bei dem selfhost Updater evtl eine Zeit eingestellt, das Problem hatte ich nämlich auch einmal, bis ich diese Zeit auf 0 gesetzt habe.

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AgnesSchubert (19. Juni 2017)

Das habe ich schon überprüft, nachdem ich die ganzen Support-Hinweise von Selfhost durchgelesen hatte. Dort ist eine 0 eingetragen, das ist also nicht das Problem.


----------



## lunaticx (19. Juni 2017)

Speeedymauss schrieb:


> (an dem Gerät hängt sowohl das Unitymedia als auch das Telekom Netz)



Mal ein grundsätzliches "Häh" ?

Telekom und Unitymedia ? Hast du zwei Internetverträge ?
Oder bietet die Telekom Internet nun auch über Kabel an ?


----------



## 9maddin9 (19. Juni 2017)

Poste doch mal die ganzen Einstellung vom Router bzw Selfhost. Evtl ist nur irgendwas nicht gesetzt.

Wie überprüft du das ganze ob es funktioniert? Router neu verbinden lassen? Wird die IP erfolgreich an Selfhost übertragen (Routerseitig)

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AgnesSchubert (19. Juni 2017)

Zu dem Thema mit UnityMedia/Telekom kann ich nichts sagen, das war ja nicht mein Post. In meinem Fall ist der Internetanbieter die Telekom (deshalb ja auch der blöde Speedport-Router, ich glaube langsam, ein neuer Router wäre vielleicht die einfachste Lösung).

Die Einstellungen auf Selfhost:
Unter "manuelle Update URL erstellen" habe ich gar nicht geändert, denn die brauche ich ja nicht.
Unter "Allgemeine Daten anpassen" steht beim Alias-Namen "standard", unter Auto-Update "0" und unter Autoupdate-Content "83.169.40.234", das sind alles die Voreinstellungen, ich habe dort nichts geändert.

Beim Router ist Dynamisches DNS aktiviert ("Ein"), als Domänenname ist der Hostname aus den selfhost-Einstellungen eingetragen, als Benutzername und Passwort die entsprechenden Daten ebenfalls aus den selfhost-Einstellungen.

Meine Überprüfung läuft so:
zuerst mal den Router aus und wieder anschalten, ich hätte gedacht er bekommt dann eine neue IP zugewiesen und müsste diese an die selfhost-subdomain melden, dann:
1. ping auf die selfhost-Subdomain -> überprüfen, ob da die öffentliche IP des Routers rauskommt -> leider nein
2. nslookup für die selfhost-Subdomain -> da kommt das gleiche raus wie beim ping
3. im selfhost-Account bei "letztes Update", "Updates heute" und "aktuelle IP" nachschauen - > das passt auch nicht zum Zeipunkt des Neustartens bzw. zur öffentlichen IP des Routers

Ich schließe daraus, dass der Router die IP eben nicht erfolgreich an selfhost überträgt - und frage mich noch immer, warum. Wenn man viel Ahnung hätte, gäbe es vielleicht irgendwo irgendwelche Log-files, in denen man manches nachvollziehen könnte, aber dazu fehlt mir die Fachkenntnis.

Viele Grüße


----------



## 9maddin9 (19. Juni 2017)

Gibt es beim Speedport nicht auch einen Art Verlauf, wo Protokolliert wird wann was war/gemacht wurde, wie zB.Verbindung neu aufbauen?

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AgnesSchubert (21. Juni 2017)

Ja, da muss ich mal nachschauen, wenn ich wieder dort bin. Das wird aber erst Ende Juli was.
Also erstmal vielen Dank für die Hinweise, ich melde mich dann wieder, wenn ich genaueres weiß.


----------



## Speeedymauss (24. Juni 2017)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Mal ein grundsätzliches "Häh" ?
> 
> Telekom und Unitymedia ? Hast du zwei Internetverträge ?
> Oder bietet die Telekom Internet nun auch über Kabel an ?



Ja ich habe zwei Verträge. Ich nutze den Kabel und den DSL Anschluss bei mir. 


Ich hatte bei mir halt genau das selbe Problem, dass der Router seine IP nicht bei Selfhost bekannt gegeben hat, bzw. irgendwas bei dieser Weitergabe nicht funktioniert hat. Ich habe es zahlreiche male neu aufgesetzt, den Router zurück gesetzt etc. ich habs halt auch nicht hinbekommen...bin ja letztendlich jetzt auch bei nem anderen Anbieter...


----------



## AgnesSchubert (26. Juni 2017)

Das sind ja Aussichten!
Ich bin doch relativ sicher, dass sich das Problem notfalls mit einem anderen Router lösen lässt. Telekom-Router sind ja auch nicht unbedingt dafür bekannt, die anpassungsfähigsten, nutzerfreundlichsten Geräte zu sein...


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Juni 2017)

AgnesSchubert schrieb:


> Das sind ja Aussichten!
> Ich bin doch relativ sicher, dass sich das Problem notfalls mit einem anderen Router lösen lässt. Telekom-Router sind ja auch nicht unbedingt dafür bekannt, die anpassungsfähigsten, nutzerfreundlichsten Geräte zu sein...



Nicht?  Ich muss sagen, mein Speedport ist überraschend einfach zu bedienen. Da habe ich schon einige schlechtere Geräte kennengelernt.


----------

